# Canon EF 50 f/1.2L Goes Missing at Canon Germany



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 31, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/07/canon-ef-50-f1-2l-goes-missing-at-canon-germany/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/07/canon-ef-50-f1-2l-goes-missing-at-canon-germany/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>*UPDATE #2*

</strong>Both fine countries have found their 50 f/1.2L lenses!</p>
<p><strong>*UPDATE*

</strong><a href="http://www.canon.dk/For_Home/Product_Finder/Cameras/EF_Lenses/Fixed_Focal_Length/index.aspx%20" target="_blank">Denmark too!</a> (Thanks Jan)<strong>

</strong></p>
<p><strong>Original Story</strong>

The Canon EF 50 f/1.2L USM has gone missing from the Canon Germany  prime lens page.</p>
<p>Introduced in 2007, the EF 50 f/1.2L has seen its share of controversy due to a design that can lead to focus shifting in certain situations for a lot of photographers. We do believe this lens is due for replacement in the next year or so.</p>
<p>In this case? It’s probably just a mistake on the Canon Germany web site, though stranger things have happened.</p>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://www.canon.de/For_Home/Product_Finder/Cameras/EF_Lenses/Fixed_Focal_Length/index.aspx" target="_blank">CG</a>] via [<a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/Canon_new_lenses.html" target="_blank">NL</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## vscd (Jul 31, 2014)

As the old link is really not only broken, but deleted, I think there will be a new 50mm 1.4L IS @Photokina this year  Maybe Canon could even do a 50mm L 1.2 II IS, which would be the only real answer to the OTUS or Sigma. They're able to do so... 

...I would consider buying one if the price is below 1500€.


----------



## ajperk (Jul 31, 2014)

Just thinking out loud, but what do people think of the likelihood that Canon will condense the current 50L and 50 f/1.4 into one L option with a f/1.4 aperture? I could imagine that an updated 50 f/1.8 similar to the other recent non-L primes could supplant the current 50 1.4. That would lower production costs (in theory, depending on the design of the lenses). Though, I guess the nifty-fifty is such a good seller, maybe they wouldn't want to part with it yet. Thoughts?


----------



## vscd (Jul 31, 2014)

> Just thinking out loud, but what do people think of the likelihood that Canon will condense the current 50L and 50 f/1.4 into one L option with a f/1.4 aperture?



Why do you think that a new 50mm 1.4L IS would replace the "normal" 50mm 1.4? Did the 100 2.8L Makro replace the "normal" 100mm 2.8? The L-Version will be weathersealed, with IS, red line, 9 Blades, ETTL-II and sharp wide open. 

There are a lot of coexisting focal lenghts with L or Non-L. A further example would be the Canon EF 70-300mm f/4-5,6L IS USM vs. the Canon EF 70-300mm f/4-5,6 IS USM.


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 31, 2014)

I do know that in the UK at least a lot of well respected photographers jumped on the 50L in 2007 expecting it to be an L version of the 50/1.4 and were horrified ! I know that Canon took a stream of complaints from those guys ! 

Since then the lens has been better understood for what it is, but it still disappoints many. 

It wouldn't surprise me if we saw a new 50L 1.4 that is reasonably priced. Personally I wouldn't want the size of the Otus / Sigma in a short prime.

The rumoured 50/1.8 IS may then become a bottom of the range lens to replace the current 50/1.8.


----------



## TrabimanUK (Jul 31, 2014)

It's still on the UK site...

http://www.canon.co.uk/For_Home/Product_Finder/Cameras/EF_Lenses/Standard_and_Medium_Telephoto/EF_50mm_f1.2L_USM/

probably just a glitch on the German site


----------



## vscd (Jul 31, 2014)

UK has an other timezone  Literally.


----------



## ajperk (Jul 31, 2014)

vscd said:


> > Just thinking out loud, but what do people think of the likelihood that Canon will condense the current 50L and 50 f/1.4 into one L option with a f/1.4 aperture?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There definitely are co-existing L and non-L lenses. But in this case, there are four co-existing 50mm lenses (though, obviously the 50mm f/2.5 is designed for a different purpose). 
My thoughts were:
1.) In general, DSLR and lens sales are not growing like they have in the past and one way to increase profit is to lower costs, such as production costs. This could be done lowering the number of production lines over time.
2.) While a 50mm f/1.4 can definitely give you a depth of field that a 50 f/1.8 or f/2.0 IS can't (presuming that one is coming in the relatively near future similar to the new 35, 28, 24mm primes) given the price increase that we've seen on those lenses, it will be much closer to, though likely over, the price of the current 50mm f/1.4 than the nifty-fifty it would be replacing. Unless it's going to be in the $800 to $1000 range (which seems awfully high, especially given the price cuts they did on the non-L primes) it wouldn't have a lot of price differentiation from the 50mm f/1.4. And given (presumably) 4-stop IS and sharp-from-max-aperture image quality that we would likely see in a new non-L 50mm lens, I could see many people shrugging off the older 50mm f/1.4 anyway in favor of the newer lens.

I suppose the other possibility would be that they keep the nifty-fifty because of its sales, and swap out the current 50mm f/1.4 for a narrower, image stabilized version and only bump the price up a couple hundred dollars.

So, in summary, yes I agree that Canon offers identical focal length lenses of various levels, but we're talking about four 50mm primes in their lineup. Given the need to lower costs over time to realize greater profit, as well as the need to price-differentiate there products efficiently, I could see the 50mm f/1.4 disappearing in favor of a f/1.4 L, and a f/1.8 or 2.0 with IS, keeping the high-volume nifty-fifty in the lineup for longer. Of course, I could easily be wrong, just speculation.


----------



## Eagle Eye (Jul 31, 2014)

I highly doubt the 50 f/1.8 is going anywhere. It is a top seller, yielding dependable profit margins. I'm confident we'll a 50mm f/1.4 IS this year in the $600 range. Most pros I know love the 50mm f/1.2. It is not designed to be a sharp lens. The copy I sold last month produced gorgeous portraits. If you want a sharp lens, try something designed for sports, not something designed for portraits.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 31, 2014)

Eagle Eye said:


> I highly doubt the 50 f/1.8 is going anywhere. It is a top seller, yielding dependable profit margins. I'm confident we'll a 50mm f/1.4 IS this year in the $600 range. Most pros I know love the 50mm f/1.2. It is not designed to be a sharp lens. The copy I sold last month produced gorgeous portraits. If you want a sharp lens, try something designed for sports, not something designed for portraits.



So you don't use the 85 f1.2 then.


----------



## dstppy (Jul 31, 2014)

So Canon lost an expensive lens in Germany? Pickpocket? 

Why is this news, people frequently lose expensive equipment vacationing in Europe and abroad.

*ducks*


----------



## Haydn1971 (Jul 31, 2014)

As I've said elsewhere

- The 40mm 2.8 is the new 50 1.8 as the "first prime" for many
- I'm firmly of the opinion that the next 50mm will be a 1.8/2.0 IS in the same mould as the 35 2.0 IS, selling for around the £500-600 mark initially, stabilising at about £450, closely followed by a 85 2.0 IS of a similar style
- I also believe that a £1000+ 50 f1.4 with stunning performance in the mould of a 24 1.4 will follow soon afterwards, along with a new 35 & 85 1.4 for similar prices
- I suspect the 50/85 1.2 will become a collectible
- I suspect the 50 2.5 Macro and 85 1.8/100 2.0 will silently disappear

Leaving 40 2.8, 50 1.8/2.0 IS & 50 1.4 - the new default lens is the 18-55, Canon practically give it away free, the prime is a specialised bit of kit, one most of us on here have (we are the 1% of users), but even so, very few of us use to anywhere near the same degree as the 18-55/15-85/24-70/24-105 standard zooms

The market is changing, 20 year old lenses start to become uneconomic to build, new techniques in plastics and electronics yield a better product with a great profit margin, equals happy photographers and happy shareholders


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 31, 2014)

I hope they bring back the f/1.0 - just sharper!


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 31, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> I hope they bring back the f/1.0 - just sharper!



+1...without focus shift. Sharp from wide open to f2.8


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 31, 2014)

dilbert said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...



Sharper than 85L II @ f1.2 and no AF issues like ART


----------



## bereninga (Jul 31, 2014)

IMO, if Canon releases a new 50mm, it won't be an L version. I think it'll be either equal or slower than f/1.4, have IS, and be around the $600-$800 USD, so it fits right between the 1.4 and 1.2 L. A 50mm L II won't happen for a while and a 50mm w/ IS will just be good enough until Canon can come up w/ an answer to Sigma.


----------



## zlatko (Jul 31, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



And with amazing bokeh like the 50/1.0L, not like the Sigma 50/1.4 Art.


----------



## Viggo (Jul 31, 2014)

zlatko said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



I'll take the bokeh of the 50 Art over the 1.0 L any day..


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 31, 2014)

Eagle Eye said:


> I highly doubt the 50 f/1.8 is going anywhere. It is a top seller, yielding dependable profit margins.



I believe that the current 50/1.8 is the most chosen lens to purchase after the 'kit' zoom lens. Those people have grown up with IS. Therefore I think it is quite likely that Canon might feel that to maintain this momentum 'my first prime lens' should have IS. 

Regarding your 50L, it was so gorgeous you sold it ?


----------



## scyrene (Jul 31, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> I hope they bring back the f/1.0 - just sharper!



Me too!


----------



## sanj (Jul 31, 2014)

bereninga said:


> IMO, if Canon releases a new 50mm, it won't be an L version. I think it'll be either equal or slower than f/1.4, have IS, and be around the $600-$800 USD, so it fits right between the 1.4 and 1.2 L. A 50mm L II won't happen for a while and a 50mm w/ IS will just be good enough until Canon can come up w/ an answer to Sigma.



Yes


----------



## J.R. (Jul 31, 2014)

Only the 50L??? Pfffff ... You won't believe the number of lenses missing on the Canon India website, including the 600II, 200-400 among other lenses.


----------



## candyman (Jul 31, 2014)

dilbert said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...




Nice try Dilbert, we already had this one. Unless you expect a slow weekend


----------



## Ruined (Jul 31, 2014)

The 50L comments drive me a bit batty. A few questions/observations:

1. People want f/1.0-f/1.2, but sharp to f/2.8
* The original Canon 50mm f/1.0L was much less sharp than the f/1.2L. Though the aperture is not as wide, the 50 f/1.2 was deemed overall better looking with better sharpness/contrast while retaining much of the look/bokeh quality of the 50mm f/1.0, and eons less lens flare that was distracting in the original 50 f/1.0. As the aperture gets wider, keeping the lens sharp gets harder.
* Why is there not an f/1.0 lens that is sharp for every focal length? Might it have something to do with the impossibility of doing so without other massive compromises? Why is there no f/1.0-f/1.2 24L, 35L, 135L, 200L?
* Pointing to the 85L II is irrelevant as it is a totally different focal length, needing a totally different optical formula. The 85L II also has a lot of compromises, including slow focus, extending front element, lack of weather sealing, fragile rear element, large size, focus by wire, weight, price - it is a stunning lens, but it too has its share of problems.
* Again, the original Canon 50mm f/1.0L was much less sharp than the 50mm f/1.2L and on top of it had all of the disadvantages of the 85L II (slow focusing, fragile rear lens element, large, heavy, etc).
* Other 50mm lenses f/0.95-f/1.2 like the Leica Noctilux are similarly not razor sharp.

2. People want no focus shift
* Focus shift is a symptom of spherical aberration on wide aperture lenses
* If you correct all spherical aberration, the bokeh looks less attractive (see Sigma ART f/1.4)
* Most wide aperture lenses have some amount of focus shift, including the Canon f/1.4 and the Leica Noctilux; Since the Canon 50mm f/1.2 has purposely uncorrected spherical aberration to increase bokeh quality, there will be more focus shift and less sharpness (also due to the wider aperture).
* For creamiest bokeh and wider apertures at 50mm, some focus shift is going to be necessary
* A better solution to focus shift is introduce the ability to allow the camera body to make autofocus corrections based on the attached lens, focus distance, and apertures selected. This would allow the lens to retain the creamy bokeh without focus shift.

3. People want a Sigma ART f/1.4 clone
* Sigma f/1.4 allows 50% less light than Canon f/1.2. Less light can mean higher ISOs = less contrast, less sharpness, more noise.
* f/1.4 has about 14% less subject isolation ability than the 50mm f/1.2 due to greater depth of field at the narrower aperture.
* Sigma's bokeh is not as smooth as the f/1.2's, likely due to all the corrections to get maximum sharpness. For the same reason, it has less focus shift.
* The Sigma has the size and weight of a zoom lens or prime telephoto, and is a bit unwieldy for a 50mm lens.
* The Sigma has documented focusing issues on outer points on some bodies, not just focus shift, but failure to focus accurately even wide open. 

***

In the end, I feel asking for an f/1.0 - or even f/1.2 - 50mm lens that has all the beauty of the 50L and all the sharpness of the Sigma with the light and subject isolation capabilities of f/1.2 and less than $5000 is just too much to ask for. I would say if you would prefer a less challenging lens, the Canon 50mm f/1.4 is probably your best bet - or wait for the 50mm f/1.8 IS. If you are a a sharpness junkie, get the Sigma. But otherwise, if you want a lens that is awesome all around for portraits, you can't beat the 50L and hence I see no reason to replace it. There are a multitude of options in the "sharp as a tack" category, I see no reason to extinguish one of the few amazing portrait lenses that is out there (along with the 85L II) to satisfy sharpness junkies.


----------



## hendrik-sg (Jul 31, 2014)

On lensrentals.com is a good comparision of different 50mm lenses, even the most expensive Leica 50 f0.95 is among them (but not yet the Sigma Art and the Otus)

Its clearly visible there that there is a compromis to be accepted between fastness and sharpness, which may be pushed by accepting high costs but not until perfection. the Leica 50f0.95 is average sharp and may have average bokeh. the best lens was a moderate fast Leica lens.

Reading this, it may be an illusion that canon CAN manage to combine best bokeh, higest speed (1.0-1.2), image stabilisation and having the sharpness of the Art and Otus lenses. Beside that physics may prevent the existence of the hoped for lens, Canon would never bring this one in the price range of sigma if they have it.

If Canon had a lens like the Sigma or the Otus, they would price it below the Otus, but way above the current 1.2L.

I dont know, if IS can be easily added to a cheap gaussian design like the 50.1.8, but i assume a 50mm f2.0 IS lens can be realised for acceptable costs. 

50 1.8 > 50 2.0IS for maybe 250$ with build like the other new IS primes. This fits most needs (not wishes) in an economical way.

50 1.4 > 50 1.4L with similar performance like the art lens, for 1.5x price. This will be a top product for professional use, it may be better (in a non mystic way) than the 50 2.0 IS

50 1.0-1.2L as a luxury portrait lens, maybe for 3k$-5k$. Expensive wedding Pro's, Fanboys, amatuers with deep pockets and collectors will buy this one. The optical quality may be better than the 1.2L, but worse than the 50 1.4L. Production cost, and quality wise this one may be in the same range as the noctilux, just more sold units.

50 2.5 macro. Did anybody ever bought this one? I guess will stay as it is or die

This allignment would respect the physical possibilities, mirror the trend of bringing replacement products on a higher (price) level than the precedors, give all owners of the current lenses a logical upgrade path...

Lets see what happens, and to be clear, this is some well reflected speculation and no rumor


----------



## Sabaki (Jul 31, 2014)

Can somebody tell me why people want next gen lenses but want smaller f/stops to go with it?

85 f/1.4? 50 f/1.4? Etc etc? 

Is there perhaps only a few photographers who can effectively shoot at f/.12?


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 31, 2014)

Ruined said:


> The 50L comments drive me a bit batty. A few questions/observations:
> 
> 1. People want f/1.0-f/1.2, but sharp to f/2.8
> * The original Canon 50mm f/1.0L was much less sharp than the f/1.2L. Though the aperture is not as wide, the 50 f/1.2 was deemed overall better looking with better sharpness while retaining much of the look of the 50mm f/1.2, and eons less lens flare that was distracting in the original 50 f/1.0.
> ...


Good points, but one can dream, at least of a f/1.0 with performance equivalent to the f/1.2. Unfortunately as you point, reality sets in...and to be perfectly honest, I am extremely happy with the f/1.2 and the f/1.0 shots I've seen are wildly beautiful in terms of bokeh but utterly lacking in contrast and sharpness. I would be really surprised if Canon updates this lens prior to the 35 f/1.4.


----------



## J.R. (Jul 31, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> I would be really surprised if Canon updates this lens prior to the 35 f/1.4.



Which one would you want? While I can 'dream' an immediate update to both lenses, I'd rather have an updated 35L first.


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 31, 2014)

J.R. said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > I would be really surprised if Canon updates this lens prior to the 35 f/1.4.
> ...


For some reason the 35mm focal length never did it for me (I'm definitely in the minority) while the 24L II really spoke to me in terms of focal length. If I could have any prime updated, I'd love to see a 135 f/2 a bit sharper wide open, with IS, better coatings, and 9-blade aperture, or perhaps a 180 macro with 2.8 aperture and 9-blade aperture.


----------



## J.R. (Jul 31, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...



I'd rather have a 180mm macro with hybrid IS that focuses faster. 

The 35L is purely out of selfish reasons, I don't have it yet!


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 31, 2014)

J.R. said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > J.R. said:
> ...


I have used my 180 macro handheld about 1% of the time, so personally I would not find it of much use and would not want to pay for it, but that's just me...


----------



## Ruined (Jul 31, 2014)

J.R. said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > I would be really surprised if Canon updates this lens prior to the 35 f/1.4.
> ...



My #1 update would be a 135mm L update in any of the below forms:
1) 135mm f/2L II (rounded blades, weather sealing, modern coatings/elements)
2) 135mm f/2L IS
3) 135mm f/1.8L

35mm f/1.4L II would be my #2. 50L update is not on my radar at all.


----------



## Rick (Jul 31, 2014)

Canon Rumors said:


> Introduced in 2007, the EF 50 f/1.2L has seen its share of controversy due to a design that can lead to focus shifting in certain situations for a lot of photographers. </p>



I think the controversy began when folks attempted to use the lens in ways not consistent with its design.


----------



## Haydn1971 (Jul 31, 2014)

Sabaki said:


> Can somebody tell me why people want next gen lenses but want smaller f/stops to go with it?



To clarify, my comments about a range of f1.4 replacements is more an opinion on Canon's recent trend, rather than what I'd like - realistically, Canon hasn't yet produced a lens with IS on an f-stop less than 2.0, I have read elsewhere that IS on fast lenses gets more difficult, so a f1.4 lens with IS looks unlikely.

Fast lenses come with compromises, this is why most people reserve use of the widest f-stops for special use rather than the norm, which is why IS on fast'ish lenses has become another compromise for many, making lenses like the 35mm f2.0 IS considerably better in low light situations, in particular where action doesn't need freezing, than previous faster f1.4 lenses. 

I'd love to see a f0.95 50mm lens with IS, but the technology isn't there and the cost would make it a very specialist lens, unless fantasy land could make it for £99 - but that's not gonna happen ever. ;-)


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 31, 2014)

Rick said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > Introduced in 2007, the EF 50 f/1.2L has seen its share of controversy due to a design that can lead to focus shifting in certain situations for a lot of photographers. </p>
> ...


Oh come on, I'd trade soft bokeh for the ability to see every pore and imperfection any day - not to mention better test chart performance


----------



## Vossie (Jul 31, 2014)

It appears to be back: http://www.canon.de/For_Home/Product_Finder/Cameras/EF_Lenses/Standard_and_Medium_Telephoto/EF_50mm_f1.2L_USM/


----------



## Vossie (Jul 31, 2014)

And Denmark too: http://www.canon.dk/For_Home/Product_Finder/Cameras/EF_Lenses/Standard_and_Medium_Telephoto/EF_50mm_f1.2L_USM/


----------



## EOBeav (Jul 31, 2014)

So let me get this straight. Canon knows there's something wrong with one of their lenses, and goes about fixing it. How often does that happen?


----------



## Antono Refa (Jul 31, 2014)

My view of things...

The EF 50mm f/1.4 people expect from Canon is part of a new category, started with the Zeiss Otus 55mm f/1.4, Nikon 58mm f/1.4, and Sigma 50mm f/1.4, all announced within the last three quarters. It should be a Canon EF 5Xmm f/1.4 USM (might be IS-less) priced at ~U.S.$1,500

As others wrote above, none of Canon's 50mm are in this category. The f/1.8 is a cheap kit lens, the f/2.5 is a macro lens, the f/1.2 is a portraiture lens, and the f/1.4 is in the wrong price bracket.


My guesses are:

1. The f/1.8 is here to stay.

2. The f/1.4 will get the 24, 28, and 35 treatment (IS, ring USM, etc).

3. A new f/1.4 to fill the spot. If people want to buy, it's good business sense to sell.

4. The f/1.2 will stay beside the new f/1.4, even though sales might take a hit.


----------



## COBRASoft (Jul 31, 2014)

Whatever Canon brings out @50mm, I'll stay with my tacksharp Sigma ART and nice working AF .

Personally, I'm looking forward to the 7DII and the sensor specs. Also interested in the new 100-400 and the IQ.


----------



## fish_shooter (Jul 31, 2014)

Antono Refa said:


> My view of things...
> 
> The EF 50mm f/1.4 people expect from Canon is part of a new category, started with the Zeiss Otus 55mm f/1.4, Nikon 58mm f/1.4, and Sigma 50mm f/1.4, all announced within the last three quarters. It should be a Canon EF 5Xmm f/1.4 USM (might be IS-less) priced at ~U.S.$1,500
> 
> ...



I would like to add weather sealing to your list so a new 50/1.4 would be L grade. Reason being is that a fast 50 would be to use during winter when light is low and it rains most days where I live (next to a rain forest at 60 degrees N latitude).


----------



## NancyP (Jul 31, 2014)

I will look at any Canon 50mm f/1.4 update, because I STILL haven't seen the Sigma Art, and until there's a Sigma lens available to buy, I can look at the Canon equivalent.


----------



## Peer (Aug 1, 2014)

> Denmark too! (Thanks Jan)



But still available in Norway. Go figure. 

-- peer


----------



## Lawliet (Aug 1, 2014)

Peer said:


> But still available in Norway. Go figure.


I'm under the impression that the absence was temporary - I can open the german product page just fine.


----------



## vscd (Aug 1, 2014)

It's difficult to make a 50mm 1.4 with IS, because the IS-Group is of course enlarging the whole formula. So, if the lense gets longer by 10mm, the focal length mostly get's longer, too. And with the same optical calculation (and therefor aperture-diameter) the f-number increases. 

I would really like to see a new 50mm 1.0, just to show the finger to the competitors (for fun ), but after all I even stop down my 85 1.2 II. Scenes where you really need f1.2 are rare. I mostly use the lense @f2 or f2.2... so a 50mm 1.8 is quite nice for portraits.

If you need the ultimate shallow DOF, use a larger sensor


----------

